# Fish, Bumble Bee, and Faith



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She likes blue dogs:rain: Where'd I go wrong lol

















Lil Faith does have a cute face tho
















Lil Mom and Bumble Bee where watching Faith get treats for stacking... They where very jealous








Fish gots pits! This pic was even cuter when I realized she was wearing her "Girls got game" T-shirt lmao
















Adorable Pic other than Fish's chocolate milk stain above her lip lmao!








Fish and Bumble Bee having a chit chat
















Shhh Faith is blending so the cat doesn't see her coming


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

They all look wonderful!!










Looks like the timer on that turkey popped .....LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Looks like the timer on that turkey popped .....LMAO


Yeah Fish keeps telling me I am gonna burn the baby if I don't get it out of the oven lmao.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Yeah Fish keeps telling me I am gonna burn the baby if I don't get it out of the oven lmao.


HAHAHAHA

Damnit woman you better get it out!!!!

That baby's gonna come out with a tan...LMAO


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

:love2:
you have a beautiful lot! bumble bee is growing up so fast!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics! When are you due?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> Great pics! When are you due?


7 weeks..........:roll:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

your daughter is gonna be an expert animal whisperer haha. look at her holding the 2 dogs in place. SKILLLLLLLS haha


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Yeah Fish keeps telling me I am gonna burn the baby if I don't get it out of the oven lmao.


OK, is it just me or is Fish an odd name to give a girl?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> OK, is it just me or is Fish an odd name to give a girl?


Her name is Aimee lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Her name is Aimee lol


OK, then why do you call her "Fish" then? Inquiring minds want to know!:rofl:

PS What are you doing up so late or early?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> OK, then why do you call her "Fish" then? Inquiring minds want to know!:rofl:


When I was pregnant with her she would kick and I would poke back saying " I am gonna get you , you little Fish!" Name just somehow stuck with her. Everyone has called her Fish since birth.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> 7 weeks..........:roll:


Do you know if it's a boy or girl? I'm guessing girl


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> When I was pregnant with her she would kick and I would poke back saying " I am gonna get you , you little Fish!" Name just somehow stuck with her. Everyone has called her Fish since birth.


Haha! :rofl:
She's a cutie. With that red hair she looks like an Irish lass.

What city are you in? We are both Californians I see. 

You never answered me as to what you are doing up so late. :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I try to sleep thru most of the heat. So I stay up till 3-6 Am and sleep thru the day. I am Norcal about 1 1/2 hrs north of Sac.


Floorcandy
New baby is a Girl!
Sherlene is her name.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I try to sleep thru most of the heat. So I stay up till 3-6 Am and sleep thru the day. I am Norcal about 1 1/2 hrs north of Sac.


Heat? It's been hot there? Wow! 
This is the mildest summer we have had here in Hayward in a long time. 
It sucks as my garden is slow and pathetic.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Heat? It's been hot there? Wow!
> This is the mildest summer we have had here in Hayward in a long time.
> It sucks as my garden is slow and pathetic.


100-106 mainly... Started cooling down to the 90's this week, its been nice. 
I have been having to wait till 7-8 to go out and start working the dogs. Also being this pregnant everything feels hotter lol.

My garden was put to sleep last week

Dogs got into it and destroyed most of it so I put it down lol.. Poor garden.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> 100-106 mainly... Started cooling down to the 90's this week, its been nice.
> I have been having to wait till 7-8 to go out and start working the dogs. Also being this pregnant everything feels hotter lol.
> 
> My garden was put to sleep last week
> ...


Wow! Sounds like you are up near Red Bluff or Redding or something with those temps. Yikes!
Oh yeah you said 1-1/2 hours north of Sacramento. Red Bluff is a little further than that I think.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep I am about an hour south of Redbluff


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww girl what great pics. And Fish is just way to cute with all that red hair, love it. Can't wait to see pics of the new baby


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*NEVERMIND A TAN YOUR BABY IS GONNA COME OUT WITH A GOATEE (unless it's a she lol lol)

great pics by the way i like the chocolate milk face one... hehe

would have given you rep but i gave out too much today 
*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> Can't wait to see pics of the new baby


Me too! Lol my dogs have hours of torture coming having to pose for pics with the new baby!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> OK, then why do you call her "Fish" then? Inquiring minds want to know!:rofl:
> 
> PS What are you doing up so late or early?


I was called fish for a long time. But that is for a different reason. Like as in drinks like a FISH LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Immm in loveeeee with Bumble. <3 

And Fish is quite possibly the cutest little girl I have ever seen!! 

And yayyy! Cant wait to see pictures of Sherlene!! (Hurry up and get here girl!)


----------

